

One of the coolest things made with Erlang (IMHO) - adnam
http://www.process-one.net/en/ejabberd/guide_en

======
jcl
ejabberd may be one of the best-known Erlang applications, but Wings3D is my
favorite -- a robust, intuitive open-source 3D modeller inspired by Nendo and
rivaling the polygonal modeling capabilities of commercial offerings.

(I actually sort of wish it wasn't written in Erlang, as then it might attract
more developers.)

<http://www.wings3d.com/>

------
nraynaud
Actually it's the only mainstream example of erlang application (with telco,
but individual people don't care about telco, it's capital intensive stuff).

